# Dr Colour Chip paint touch up system



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bought around a year ago in case of stone chips on the TTS which was Tango Red, TTS now gone so no longer needed.
New and unopened.

£45 delivered to mainland uk

Link to video of product









Stone Chip Car Paint Repair System - Dr Colourchip Europe


The world's best selling paint chip repair process is the easiest and most effective way to touch up paint chips and road rash for your car or other vehicle




www.drcolourchip.co.uk























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

